# TAIC 1 Report Japanese Aircraft



## Micdrow (Jan 7, 2017)

Here you go guys, TAIC 1 Report on Japanese Aircraft.

Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks Paul.
Well researched


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 7, 2017)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks Paul.
> Well researched



Thank you sir!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 7, 2017)

Bingo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2017)

Many thanks Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks guys!!!


----------

